# Gimper Gesucht?



## Jooohny (7. Juni 2008)

Halllo liebes Board

Würde gerne auch Designen lernen nur ein Tut nach dem anderen lesen und nie jemanden zu haben der mal grad einen Tipp gipt is voll asi,allso suche ich jetzt jemanden der bereit is mir ap und an über ICQ zu helfen,wenn er grad passend ne Homepage bauen will,aber noch nicht viel erfahrung damit hat  helfe ich ihn gerne!


Bitte per PN melden


----------

